# localhost:8080 Help



## InMotion

To start off with, i know nothing about servers, but i got stuck setting up a medical office medical records infrastructure.

Anyway, i have a test program on a server(running Server 2003) connected to the network. This program is used to create templates and mess around with the UI before the real software is implemented. I am trying to access this program through the workgroup from another workstation, and i get this message.

(MakeLoginXML failed.
Err: 429 ActiveX component can't create object.

An error occured in verifying username and password.
Please make sure the server 'localhost:8080' is booted and configured properly.)

-- What is localhost:8080 and how do i configure/boot it.


----------



## kalymnos

Hello InMotion,

"Localhost" refers to the server itself on which the test program resides. The "8080" refers to the port number used to connect to the server from the worstation.

Do you use a web interface to access the program from a workstation? If so, are you automatically prompted for a username and password, or does the program allow for anonymous login?

Using "localhost:8080" if fine when accessing the program from the server itself. However, when you connect to the server from another workgroup computer, you need to enter either the IP address or computer name of the server, e.g. "192.168.x.x:8080" or if the server's name was "programServer", then "programServer:8080".

As long as the server is turned on it is "booted" so you don't have to worry about that but as far as configuring it properly, you may need to provide a little more information. 

Another thing the verify is that you have the latest version of ActiveX installed on the server which you can download using Windows Update.


----------

